

Tourism Remedy: 10,000 Free Flights to Japan - agilo
http://blogs.wsj.com/japanrealtime/2011/10/11/tourism-remedy-10000-free-flights-to-japan/

======
scarmig
10,000 free tickets, goal to increase tourism by having people spread word of
mouth recommendations of how they didn't spontaneously generate an extra limb
on touching Japanese soil.

I wonder if this is the best use of funds. If they've figured out word of
mouth is going to be an effective strategy, wouldn't 20,000 tickets at half
price go further, even considering the extra good will that the second half
off would generate?

I know I'd go for the half-off just as quickly as for the free.

